# sexing baby bunnies



## BaileysMom (May 29, 2011)

There was someon on here a while ago that posted pics of how to sex baby bunnies, but I can't seem to find it anywhere, can anyone help?


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (May 30, 2011)

I would love to see them, please please please! We suck at it!


----------



## amdfarm (May 31, 2011)

I'm new at this sexing bunnies thing, but have found it pretty easy and I'm accurate!!! 

Bucks = small tube (like a tiny straw) w/ a hole.
Does = triangle type shape, not as high as the buck's "tube" w/ a slit.

To get those results... hold the kit in your lap on it's back. Using your thumb and index finger, put those on either side of their genitals and press until something pops up!

Oh and a buck kit w/ a split penis will be similar to a doe, but it will come up higher like a tube, but w/ a slit down the length of it.

I have each gender of kits, I could try and snap some pics of it later today if that would help. Otherwise, google sexing baby bunnies or rabbit kits and I found a good website for it w/ nice clear photos.


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (May 31, 2011)

I would love to see pics, Lisa. What age are you sexing them at?


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 31, 2011)

Here is the article from our Bunny 101 section:

Sexing Rabbits


----------



## amdfarm (May 31, 2011)

Grace, I first sexed them at around 5 weeks. Then I sex them again to make sure I was right around weaning time.

I'll see if I can get some good pics, or check out the sexing bunny link Minda posted.


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the links. I can do it pretty accurately around 5 weeks, but I have people getting all up in my face because I can't sex them at 3 or 4 weeks. I had a breeder tell me that if I was worth my salt as a breeder I would be able to tell at two or three weeks like everyone else. But I know I'm not wrong in saying that it can be a tricky thing to learn.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Jun 1, 2011)

Actually 2 of my FAVORITE breeders, they've been doing this for years and years and years, sold me a buck, Conan. Well at Harlequin nationals he was on the show table, since shows were running together I was at another table dealing with another group of my rabbits, my friend came running over with Conan, and while I was standing next to this favorite breeder of mine, my friend was like Conan's DQ'd... and we're like why, so she flips him over and he is a SHE. LOL. 

needless to say these 2 breeders who have done this forever were a bit ashamed and felt horrid for selling me a doe instead of a buck. 

long story short, misakes happen, even to the best.


----------

